# Experience letter from Current Employer



## logbabu

Dear All,

I am in the process of filing the application for Work permit at Mumbai German Consulate and I am stuck at the moment with regards to Experience certificate that has been listed in the check list of documents. I am still working with the current employer and serving the notice period. So, it would not be possible for me to get the experience letter. Appreciate how you could manage this ?

Also, I may not be able to tell my current employer about the offer that I got from Germany. 

Awaiting your feedback

Babu Kilari


----------



## vin2win

Your question is answered here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ork-permit-processing-time-4.html#post3750394


----------



## wingsofdesire

Service letter from current employer is NOT at all required. But all your previous employers are mandatory.


----------

